# Adding additional libraries in kernel modules



## enorae (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, All,

I am writting kernel module, which get information about all running processes in system (basically my own ps), but kernel has no access to needed libraries (like kvm) in user space(/usr/include). 
My question is what lines should I write in makefile to include standart libraries for my module?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2017)

enorae said:


> My question is what lines should I write in makefile to include standart libraries for my module?


As far as I know it is not possible to load _any_ kind of userspace library in a kernel. This is not a limitation of FreeBSD but a direct consequence of kernel space vs. user space memory management and privilege separation.


----------

